# Rolling Miter Cart



## bobbymfiremech (5 mo ago)

I needed a permanent home for my miter saw so I decided to make a mobile cart for it. My decision came down to limited space in my garage and it's mobility. I'm a beginner Woody so I watched a few You Tube videos before settling with my build. I wanted to keep it simple but functionable. Miter base and top is 20x32. Folding wings are 20x30. Finished tops with poly urethane and painted frame dark gray. Used some 24" folding brackets and some 3 inch locking casters. Plan on adding fence on both wings with some T-Track and locking stop. I guess simple doesn't always mean quick. I found myself over thinking it and took me way longer than it should have. I guess that's the ocd in all of us?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Nicely done. Lot fancier than mine. The saw section hangs on the wall when not in use. The big B&D Workmate is used for a lot of other things in my small shop, but folds up for storage when not needed. The extensions will attach to either/both sides of the main section. The two extensions also hang on the wall up by the ceiling when not needed.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats, looks good.



bobbymfiremech said:


> I guess simple doesn't always mean quick. I found myself over thinking it and took me way longer than it should have. I guess that's the ocd in all of us?


Taking care of the details that need it and not the ones that don't is something I've struggled with my whole life. So far lol.


----------



## bobbymfiremech (5 mo ago)

Jim Frye said:


> Nicely done. Lot fancier than mine. The saw section hangs on the wall when not in use. The big B&D Workmate is used for a lot of other things in my small shop, but folds up for storage when not needed. The extensions will attach to either/both sides of the main section. The two extensions also hang on the wall up by the ceiling when not needed.
> View attachment 443277


Nice, I have to say the best 20 bucks I ever spent was on the B&D Workmate. Talk about a multi-purpose use.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

bobbymfiremech said:


> I needed a permanent home for my miter saw so I decided to make a mobile cart for it. My decision came down to limited space in my garage and it's mobility. I'm a beginner Woody so I watched a few You Tube videos before settling with my build. I wanted to keep it simple but functionable. Miter base and top is 20x32. Folding wings are 20x30. Finished tops with poly urethane and painted frame dark gray. Used some 24" folding brackets and some 3 inch locking casters. Plan on adding fence on both wings with some T-Track and locking stop. I guess simple doesn't always mean quick. I found myself over thinking it and took me way longer than it should have. I guess that's the ocd in all of us?
> View attachment 443273
> View attachment 443274
> View attachment 443272


Came out awesome! It will make your work that much easier. Here is one I did. It has slide out outriggers and the fence slides so I can do repetitive cuts on longer lengths.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I suppose if I had a usable wall I might have a miter saw.. I had one, but it just collected dust so I sold it..I got tired of tripping over the cord.. 
Looks good..


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

bobbymfiremech said:


> Nice, I have to say the best 20 bucks I ever spent was on the B&D Workmate. Talk about a multi-purpose use.


Very good. Check out the fence set up on Insider Carpentry. I used to labor over getting the extension fences perfectly lined up, which is very difficult. Then I saw several very experienced guys whose fences are set back 1/4" or so, and a couple who use no extension fences at at all!


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

DrRobert said:


> , and a couple who use no extension fences at at all!


I would think extension support wings would be much more useful than a fence.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Never really saw the purpose of a fence on the wings, get the work tight to the miter saw fence and make the cut.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

FrankC said:


> Never really saw the purpose of a fence on the wings, get the work tight to the miter saw fence and make the cut.


I have one extension with a fence and one without. If you have storage behind the cutting area then it does control the clutter.

I also like it to help index longer heavy and rough boards.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> I would think extension support wings would be much more useful than a fence.


I like having the fence to attach stop blocks for repetitive cuts. On mine, the fence is adjustable in and out. I do push it out of the way when cutting rough sawn. If the stock is tight against the fence and not against the miter saw fence it is a bad kickback waiting to happen.


----------



## bobbymfiremech (5 mo ago)

B Coll said:


> I like having the fence to attach stop blocks for repetitive cuts. On mine, the fence is adjustable in and out. I do push it out of the way when cutting rough sawn. If the stock is tight against the fence and not against the miter saw fence it is a bad kickback waiting to happen.


I definitely like your slides. I also thought that a fence would be useful to attach stop blocks for repetitive cuts. I guess it just comes down to your own preference.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Mobile cart made from scraps - folding panels are from an old Craftsman table saw, really stable.


----------



## bobbymfiremech (5 mo ago)

Nice use of table saw wings.


----------



## Jreed983 (7 mo ago)

bobbymfiremech said:


> I needed a permanent home for my miter saw so I decided to make a mobile cart for it. My decision came down to limited space in my garage and it's mobility. I'm a beginner Woody so I watched a few You Tube videos before settling with my build. I wanted to keep it simple but functionable. Miter base and top is 20x32. Folding wings are 20x30. Finished tops with poly urethane and painted frame dark gray. Used some 24" folding brackets and some 3 inch locking casters. Plan on adding fence on both wings with some T-Track and locking stop. I guess simple doesn't always mean quick. I found myself over thinking it and took me way longer than it should have. I guess that's the ocd in all of us?


Where did you find the folding metal brackets at? These may work for what I've been thinking about doing.


----------



## bobbymfiremech (5 mo ago)

Jreed983 said:


> Where did you find the folding metal brackets at? These may work for what I've been thinking about doing.


Found them on Amazon. I went with the heavy duty ones. A bit pricy but I was impressed at the at the weight. Well made. I left a link below to the ones I bought.


https://a.co/hCEFlZu


----------

